# Устранение стука и улучшение компрессии баяна



## vyachek (3 Янв 2016)

Обнаружил удивительно простой способ крепления лайки к клапанам с помощью двухстороннего скотча на вспененной основе. Он же является и амортизатором.
https://vk.com/topic-47215445_29675410
Кто ни будь пробовал так? Какие результаты?
Заодно вопрос - а существует ли самоклеющая окантовка для меха?


----------



## vev (4 Янв 2016)

vyachek писал:


> Обнаружил удивительно простой способ крепления лайки к клапанам с помощью двухстороннего скотча на вспененной основе. Он же является и амортизатором.
> https://vk.com/topic-47215445_29675410
> Кто ни будь пробовал так? Какие результаты?
> Заодно вопрос - а существует ли самоклеющая окантовка для меха?


Если имеете ввиду уплотнитель между рамкой и полукорпусом, то да, существует. Разной ширины и толщины можно заказать на ebay.
По поводу скотча... Оно просто замечательно было бы, но... Со временем он каменеет и аммортизирующие свойства его исчезают. Во-вторых, он имеет достаточно большую толщину и при его использовании придется подгибать клапаны, чтобы компенсировать эту толщину.
 Да и мастера не полные идиоты и до сих пор клеят поролон и фильц...


----------



## vyachek (4 Янв 2016)

vev писал:


> Если имеете ввиду уплотнитель между рамкой и полукорпусом, то да, существует. Разной ширины и толщины можно заказать на ebay.
> По поводу скотча... Оно просто замечательно было бы, но... Со временем он каменеет и аммортизирующие свойства его исчезают. Во-вторых, он имеет достаточно большую толщину и при его использовании придется подгибать клапаны, чтобы компенсировать эту толщину.
> Да и мастера не полные идиоты и до сих пор клеят поролон и фильц...
> 
> Примерно так и думал про скотч, но все равно  хочется испробовать - слишком уж просто. Есть для экспериментов старенький баян. А под окантовкой я имел в виду самоклеющую ленту  вместо ледерина


----------



## vyachek (4 Янв 2016)

Да. Что -то не так всё просто. Зачем я только замахнулся на баян Сатурн с ломаной декой. Это 116 клапанов, да еще перегородку что-то никак не сниму,которая ломаную деку отгораживает. Наверное не хватит новогодних каникул.


----------



## vev (4 Янв 2016)

*vyachek*, начинать то надо с какогоньть Этюда... Чтоб на убой не жалко было...


----------



## vyachek (5 Янв 2016)

Его тоже не жалко - возраст 35 лет. Баян по сути отличный был вначале. Очень чистый фагот в ломаной деке, глубокий бас. Но потом он плохо стал себя вести - стал травить воздух из под клапанов. Причем это зависело от времени года летом травил из прямой деки - зимой из ломаной (по видимому влажность разная и дерево коробило). Это конечно лечилось подгибанием - но ненадолго. В результате летом играл на фаготе, а зимой на кларнете.  Из-за этого последние лет десять его не трогал.
Сейчас же у меня что-то вся работа зависла зависла. С прямой деки снял все клапана оторвал лайку, а до клапанов ломаной никак не доберусь. Для этого нужно снять саму деку, а вначале перегородку. Так вот - шурупы отвернул, а перегородка не снимается. На вид она больше ничем не крепится, только пролита  по периметру мастикой, которой планки клеят, отчистил её - а она ни в какую.


----------



## levsha34 (5 Янв 2016)

vyachek писал:


> Его тоже не жалко - возраст 35 лет. Баян по сути отличный был вначале. Очень чистый фагот в ломаной деке, глубокий бас. Но потом он плохо стал себя вести - стал травить воздух из под клапанов. Причем это зависело от времени года летом травил из прямой деки - зимой из ломаной (по видимому влажность разная и дерево коробило). Это конечно лечилось подгибанием - но ненадолго. В результате летом играл на фаготе, а зимой на кларнете.  Из-за этого последние лет десять его не трогал.
> Сейчас же у меня что-то вся работа зависла зависла. С прямой деки снял все клапана оторвал лайку, а до клапанов ломаной никак не доберусь. Для этого нужно снять саму деку, а вначале перегородку. Так вот - шурупы отвернул, а перегородка не снимается. На вид она больше ничем не крепится, только пролита  по периметру мастикой, которой планки клеят, отчистил её - а она ни в какую.


Сатурны всегда держал в мастерской только из-за клавиш регистров - они на Россию подходят, остальное просто набор запчастей,хлам редкостный. Для начального опыта по замене клапанов это самый плохой выбор, даже бывалые мастера, думаю, вспомнили бы много русских слов  в адрес такого инструмента. Хотя задумка была пафосная - регистры, ломаная дека,...только почему-то кнопки от самой распоследней гармони, расположение грифа тоже непонятное, и все плюсы ширпотребных инструментов собрали..


----------



## vyachek (5 Янв 2016)

В защиту Сатурна.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aokPljsaLJg
(не с самого начала)
 и еще
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAOXLTeqwF8


----------



## levsha34 (5 Янв 2016)

Цитата:


> *vyachek *
> В защиту Сатурна.



Исполнение классное, без сомнения. Только запись сделана с использованием микрофонов и прилично обработан звук.Всё исполнение на одном регистре, что полной картины не отражает. Пока не смог найти записи исполнения на Сатурне вживую. Может У Вас получится. Второе видео только ещё более утвердило мое мнение об этом инструменте. Никого не хочу обидеть, но инструмент действительно неудачный.


----------



## Gross (5 Янв 2016)

vyachek (05.01.2016, 22:57) писал:


> В защиту Сатурна.


 там не Сатурн, а Орфей. 4-хрядка с выборкой. Сатурн- 3-хрядка готовая, модификация Концерта- заменили пикколо на второй кларнет, унисон с разливом. По- моему, все три- практически одно и то же.


----------



## vyachek (6 Янв 2016)

Хотел было поспорить, так как знал совсем другой "Орфей" - пятирядный. При глубоком рассмотрении оказывается этот баян - тоже "Орфей", только совсем другой - улучшенный "Сатурн" с четвертым рядом и выборкой. То-то я думал для чего на "Сатурне" такой широкий гриф - так и напрашивался еще один ряд. Даже была идея сделать муляж четвертого ряда.
Но я не о том хотел сказать. Виктор Власов -это композитор, который у  баянистов на слуху. И сыграть его пьесы всегда считалось определенным достижением. И если он выбрал именно этот баян - значит он того стоит.
Для меня баян оказался неудачным. Причем аналогичная "болезнь" была у еще двух знакомых баянистов.


----------



## levsha34 (6 Янв 2016)

vyachek писал:


> Хотел было поспорить, так как знал совсем другой "Орфей" - пятирядный. При глубоком рассмотрении оказывается этот баян - тоже "Орфей", только совсем другой - улучшенный "Сатурн" с четвертым рядом и выборкой. То-то я думал для чего на "Сатурне" такой широкий гриф - так и напрашивался еще один ряд. Даже была идея сделать муляж четвертого ряда.
> Но я не о том хотел сказать. Виктор Власов -это композитор, который у  баянистов на слуху. И сыграть его пьесы всегда считалось определенным достижением. И если он выбрал именно этот баян - значит он того стоит.
> Для меня баян оказался неудачным. Причем аналогичная "болезнь" была у еще двух знакомых баянистов.


Ну, ну... время покажет. За 15 лет ремонта и настройки инструментов такие экземпляры мне приносили только в подарок на запчасти...


----------



## vyachek (6 Янв 2016)

По ремонту баяна взял тайм-аут. Стоит дилемма - либо сразу выбросить, либо отремонтировать у мастера. Что-то, в свете последних изысканий в инете и ностальгирования - перевешивает второе. Хотя здравый разум говорит "выброси".


----------



## Dmvlad (6 Янв 2016)

vyachek/ писал:


> По ремонту баяна взял тайм-аут. Стоит дилемма - либо сразу выбросить, либо отремонтировать у мастера. Что-то, в свете последних изысканий в инете и ностальгирования - перевешивает второе. Хотя здравый разум говорит "выброси".


Выброси... не мучайся... 21 век... хлам копить...


----------



## vev (6 Янв 2016)

Dmvlad (06.01.2016, 16:27) писал:


> Выброси... не мучайся... 21 век... хлам копить...


А на чем еще учиться? Если интерес к ремонту есть, то почему же не помучиться? Вот играть на нем не стоит, а для рукоделия...


----------



## vyachek (6 Янв 2016)

Dmvlad (06.01.2016, 16:27) писал:


> Выброси... не мучайся... 21 век... хлам копить...


Что касаемо 21 века - то у меня есть Роланд. Вот благодаря ему я и стал предвзято относиться к механике. То клавиатура дубовая, то компрессия никакая. Хотя раньше не замечал, что играл на "дровах". Сейчас в поиске. В Самаре пока не нашел для себя ничего подходящего (по бюджету), да и не знаю конкретно -какой инструмент нужен. Хотелось, чтобы игралось легко, слушалось приятно и стоило дешево. Четырехголосное что-нибудь, европейское, желательно с кассото, тысяч за 150. И, главное, с нашей мензурой.


----------



## vev (6 Янв 2016)

vyachek (06.01.2016, 17:52) писал:


> Хотелось, чтобы игралось легко, слушалось приятно и стоило дешево. Четырехголосное что-нибудь, европейское, желательно с кассото, тысяч за 150. И, главное, с нашей мензурой.


Как только найдете источник ТАКИХ инструментов - дайте знать. Это должно быть что-то сродни кимберлитовой трубке 

Кстати, а в чем такая уж большая проблема мензуры? Если играть попеременно на инструментах с разной мензурой, то о ней вообще забываешь. Я перехожу со стандартного полного аккордеона на 47-ми клавишный с меньшей мензурой туда и обратно каждый день, и не вижу никакой разницы. Рука адаптируется очень быстро.


----------



## vyachek (6 Янв 2016)

vev (06.01.2016, 19:25) писал:


> Как только найдете источник ТАКИХ инструментов - дайте знать. Это должно быть что-то сродни кимберлитовой трубке


Да уж я в этом давно убедился. Но всё равно думается - а вдруг!


----------



## vyachek (6 Янв 2016)

vev (06.01.2016, 19:25) писал:


> Кстати, а в чем такая уж большая проблема мензуры? Если играть попеременно на инструментах с разной мензурой, то о ней вообще забываешь. Я перехожу со стандартного полного аккордеона на 47-ми клавишный с меньшей мензурой туда и обратно каждый день, и не вижу никакой разницы. Рука адаптируется очень быстро.


Не знаю. Может быть это только моя проблема. Когда первый раз после тулы  302 попробовал велтмейстер грандина - вообще не мог играть на нем. Купил потому, что сильно мечтал иметь такой баян.  Зато потом - за тулу уже не было желания браться - совсем топорным стал казался баян. Продал его  в конце концов. В 2014 году купил Роланд фр3. Роланды выпускаются с российской мезурой 15 мм, вельмейстер грандина 16,5мм. Казалось бы ерунда.Так вот, чтобы  после роланда полноценно заиграть на вельмейстере грандина мне требовалось часа два адаптации. Обратно на роланд быстрее процесс шел, но все равно нужно время. Пробовал в магазине поиграть на новом велте романс с нашей мензурой - все без проблем. Чтобы не ломать руку продал ветмейстер. Жалко. Сейчас бы не продал.
ЗЫ. Еще наклон  кисти получается разный. В  нижнем положении кисти (в которой играют гаммы)  кисть  на импортном инструменте будет иметь иметь меньший угол по отношению к предплечью, что крайне неудобно. Сами европейцы порядовую аппликатуру вообще не используют. У них кисть всегда в том положении, в котором мы играем арпеджио. И гаммы так играют (позиционная аппликатура). Школа разная. Они после аккордеона пришли к баяну, а мы после гармони.


----------



## Dmvlad (6 Янв 2016)

Звиняюсь за тупой вопрос неуча... Что такое мензура? Не подкован по понятиям


----------



## vyachek (6 Янв 2016)

Dmvlad (06.01.2016, 21:56) писал:


> Звиняюсь за тупой вопрос неуча... Что такое мензура? Не подкован по понятиям


Расстояние между центрами клавиш. Для европейских и российских баянов это разная величина, как по горизонтали, так и по вертикали. Измерять удобнее через кнопку. В последнее время часть инструментов, поставляемых в Россию имеет "нашу" мензуру.


----------



## Dmvlad (7 Янв 2016)

Спасибо, буду знать. Если честно, думал что это размер только по вертикали. Кстати, а какой он должен быть- правильный размер по вертикали?


----------



## vyachek (7 Янв 2016)

20 по вертикали 15 по горизонтали.


----------



## Dmvlad (7 Янв 2016)

ради интереса померял у себя на Рубине...если я правильно понял то по центрам кнопок в правой руке 18мм в ряду, а высота от низа кнопок до грифа 7-8 мм... я правильно понял что мерять надо?


----------



## vyachek (7 Янв 2016)

Dmvlad/ писал:


> ради интереса померял у себя на Рубине...если я правильно понял то по центрам кнопок в правой руке 18мм в ряду, а высота от низа кнопок до грифа 7-8 мм... я правильно понял что мерять надо?


У Рубина 20х15. Чтобы избежать ошибки отсчитайте вниз 10 клавиш и измерьте линейкой потом поделите на 10. По горизонтали между 1 и 3 рядом и делить на 2. Расстояние от низа кнопок до грифа у вас завышено. Оптимальный ход клавиш 4...4,5 мм.


----------



## Dmvlad (7 Янв 2016)

Таааак.. После праздников отнесу я баян в ремонт... Спасибо за информацию... Благо нести всего 50 м до соседнего дома...


----------



## Gross (7 Янв 2016)

vyachek (07.01.2016, 12:11) писал:


> У Рубина 20х15


 померял на Тула-302: 18х15 (или 15,5). Померял на России: что-то вроде 18,2х17.Откуда вдруг на Рубине 20?


----------



## vyachek (7 Янв 2016)

Так. Оказывается не все так однозначно. На Роланде 20, на Сатурне 19,5, на этюде 18,2. Даже не предполагал что и у нас, привыкших всё делать по ГОСТ, в принципе может быть такой разбег. Ширина вроде на всех 15.


----------



## vev (7 Янв 2016)

vyachek/ писал:


> Так. Оказывается не все так однозначно. На Роланде 20, на Сатурне 19,5, на этюде 18,2. Даже не предполагал что и у нас, привыкших всё делать по ГОСТ, в принципе может быть такой разбег. Ширина вроде на всех 15.


А пальцам при этом фиолетово, какая там мензура 

Я заметил этот феномен на очень показательном примере: ф-но и аккордеон.  Переходишь с аккордеона на ф-но и пальцы в момент адаптируются с ширине клавиши. При этом ширина различается в полтора раза.


----------



## Dmvlad (7 Янв 2016)

Nу не знаю... Высота кнопок над грифом на мой взгляд много даёт для игры быстрых пассажей. Этим и буду заниматься после праздников...


----------



## vev (7 Янв 2016)

Dmvlad писал:


> Nу не знаю... Высота кнопок над грифом на мой взгляд много даёт для игры быстрых пассажей. Этим и буду заниматься после праздников...


высота очень важна, но к мензуре она отношения не имеет. Пересаживаться с немца с длинным ходом клавиши на короткоходого итальянца реально не  комфортно. Хотя некоторые виды техники лучше отрабатываются на высокой и жесткой клавиатуре.


----------



## vyachek (8 Янв 2016)

Итак небольшой фото отчет по апгрейду баяна Сатурн - трехголосного с ломаной декой 1979 года выпуска.
Цель - улучшить компрессию и уменьшить стук клавиш, а дальше - как пойдет.
Снимаем правый полукорпус, решетку, регистровую машинку и всё остальное, что считаем необходимым.


----------



## vyachek (8 Янв 2016)

Так как я это делаю впервые, просьба указывать на мои ошибки и корректировать неправильные действия


----------



## vyachek (8 Янв 2016)

Переворачиваем корпус, снимаем резонаторы и перегородку между прямой и ломаной декой.


----------



## vyachek (8 Янв 2016)

Здесь мы видим ломаную деку и ее клапана (при виде которой levsha34 недобрым словом вспоминал родителей). Видно, что ограничен доступ к нижнему ряду клапанов.


----------



## vyachek (8 Янв 2016)

Тем не менее саму ломаную деку решаем не снимать (почти невозможно конструктивно). Как можем умудряемся снять клапана.


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2016)

*vyachek*, а не проще было бы выдернуть ось и вынуть рычаги вместе с клапанами?


----------



## vyachek (8 Янв 2016)

По видимому, во время изготовления именно моего экземпляра баяна в стране закончился алюминий. Поэтому клапана прямой деки еще  успели сделать из алюминия, - а клапана ломаной делали уже из стали. Усики с трудом отогнулись. Стало очевидно, что лайку клеили прямо на клапан - без всякой амортизирующей прокладки (фильца, поролона и т.п.). Вот он - этот клапан.


----------



## vyachek (8 Янв 2016)

Далее очень осторожно отрываем лайку (можно неосторожно, если есть новая). Очищаем остатки клея с клапана, до блеска зачищаем наждачной бумагой обезжириваем спиртом. Саму лайку очищаем зубной щеткой.


----------



## vyachek (8 Янв 2016)

Готовим скотч. Я выбрал толщиной 2 мм и размером по ширине клапана. Клеим клапан на скотч.


----------



## vyachek (8 Янв 2016)

Обрезаем скотч и клеим лайку. Здесь нужно очень точно попасть с первого раза. Вот такой сендвич получился. И так далее - все 116 клапанов.


----------



## vyachek (8 Янв 2016)

vev () писал: *vyachek*, а не проще было бы выдернуть ось и вынуть рычаги вместе с клапанами?
Спасибо. Думал об этом. Показалось сложнее. 58 рычагов снимать ставить на место, еще и пружины. Без этого всё получилось.


----------



## levsha34 (8 Янв 2016)

vyachek ( писал:


> vev/']vev () писал: *vyachek*


*Не забудьте трубки резиновые поменять, даже если они ещё не дубовые. И все-таки скотч не даст эффекта уменьшения стука...*


----------



## vyachek (8 Янв 2016)

levsha34 (08.01.2016, 18:18) писал:


> Не забудьте трубки резиновые поменять, даже если они ещё не дубовые. И все-таки скотч не даст эффекта уменьшения стука...


Нет другого материала.
Резинки подойдут от ниппеля велосипеда?


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2016)

*vyachek*, а не торопясь заказать не ebay, например?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Akkordeon-Filz-Leder-Klappenbelag-Diskant-Bass-Felt-leath
er-for-accordion-/171507705067?&amp;_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255


----------



## levsha34 (8 Янв 2016)

vyachek писал:


> levsha34 (08.01.2016, 18:18) писал:Не забудьте трубки резиновые поменять, даже если они ещё не дубовые. И все-таки скотч не даст эффекта уменьшения стука...Нет другого материала.
> Резинки подойдут от ниппеля велосипеда?


Да,подойдут. Возьмите с толстой стенкой и с тонкой, а на месте определитесь, что поставить. Если клапана из прочного металла, могут быть сложности. Алюминий без проблем обжимается по форме трубки, со сталью обычно сложнее. Попробуйте вместо скотча найти мебельный поролон, он продается в магазинах для мебельщиков с мебельной тканью, у него подходящая толщина и с одной стороны уже обклеен тонкой тканью.


----------



## vyachek (8 Янв 2016)

vev (08.01.2016, 19:32) писал:


> vyachek, а не торопясь заказать не ebay, например?


Есть предчувствие, что это будет второй этап.


----------



## vyachek (8 Янв 2016)

Итак, некоторые предварительные выводы по поводу применения  двухстороннего скотча.
Оказывается данный материал имеет остаточную деформацию.
Плюс в том, что будет иметь место определенная саморегулировка прилегания клапанов, что очень актуально для раздвоенных рычагов в системах с ломаной декой.
Минус в том, что толщина демпфирующего слоя под действием пружин будет будет неуклонно уменьшаться, и в конце концов сойдет на нет. Проблема, скорее всего, не в самом принципе, а в том, что нужно подобрать соответствующий материал, что я затрудняюсь сделать. Ассортимент двухсторонних скотчей на вспененной основе обширен, как и их ценовой диапазон. Методом "тыка" здесь не обойтись. Хотелось чтобы те, кто применяет данный способ, поделились своими секретами.


----------



## grigoriys (8 Янв 2016)

vyachek (08.01.2016, 15:52) писал:


> Как можем умудряемся снять клапана.


 Если можно, пару слов о технологии снятия клапанов (разгибание усиков и их последующее обжимание). Как вы это делаете, и как это сделать с наименьшей деформацией (чтобы не оставить инструментом заусенцев и царапин)?


----------



## levsha34 (9 Янв 2016)

vyachek писал:


> Итак, некоторые предварительные выводы по поводу применения  двухстороннего скотча.
> Оказывается данный материал имеет остаточную деформацию.
> Плюс в том, что будет иметь место определенная саморегулировка прилегания клапанов, что очень актуально для раздвоенных рычагов в системах с ломаной декой.
> Минус в том, что толщина демпфирующего слоя под действием пружин будет будет неуклонно уменьшаться, и в конце концов сойдет на нет. Проблема, скорее всего, не в самом принципе, а в том, что нужно подобрать соответствующий материал, что я затрудняюсь сделать. Ассортимент двухсторонних скотчей на вспененной основе обширен, как и их ценовой диапазон. Методом "тыка" здесь не обойтись. Хотелось чтобы те, кто применяет данный способ, поделились своими секретами.


Никакой саморегулировки не будет... даже поролоновые клапан на юпитере нужно индивидуально каждый регулировать предварительно и в конце ещё раз делать тонкую регулировку.


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Янв 2016)

vyachek (08.01.2016, 22:29) писал:


> 1. Минус в том, что толщина демпфирующего слоя под действием пружин будет будет неуклонно уменьшаться, и в конце концов сойдет на нет.
> 2. Проблема, скорее всего, не в самом принципе, а в том, что нужно подобрать соответствующий материал, что я затрудняюсь сделать. Ассортимент двухсторонних скотчей на вспененной основе обширен, как и их ценовой диапазон. Методом "тыка" здесь не обойтись. Хотелось чтобы те, кто применяет данный способ, поделились своими секретами.


 1. Самый смешной минус- в том, что уменьшение толщины этого чуда будет неравномерным и нелинейным по оси времени. На коротких рычагах- быстрее, на длинных- медленнее. Ступенчатая клавиатура привнесёт много разнообразия как в приёмы игры, так и в оригинальность внешнего вида.
2. Если уж нетрадиционная ориентация ремонта- дело решённое, то не брать скотчи в автомагазинах. Они реально полимеризуются до каменного состояния. Брать в хоз. маркетах, с зелёной защитной плёнкой.


----------



## vyachek (9 Янв 2016)

levsha34 (09.01.2016, 11:19) писал:


> Никакой саморегулировки не будет... даже поролоновые клапан на юпитере нужно индивидуально каждый регулировать предварительно и в конце ещё раз делать тонкую регулировку.


Дело в том, что я знаю насколько тонкий это процесс - приходилось проделывать не единожды, чтобы устранить утечку. Что будет в данном конкретном случае я опишу позже. А так процесс будет состоять из следующих этапов:
1. Отгибаем немного вверх все рычаги прямой деки.
2. Проверяем визуально и при необходимости корректируем положение клапанов ломаной деки.
3. Собираем баян, включаем фагот проверяем компрессию и работу клапанов ЛД на слух.
4. Отключаем фагот, включаем унисон и тщательно, по каждой нотке регулируем прилегание клапанов ПД, причем таким образом, чтобы не сбить настройку в ломаной.
5.После этого оставляем баян в покое на несколько дней. За счет усилия пружин клапана будут вдавливаться. Это и будет саморегулировка.


----------



## levsha34 (9 Янв 2016)

vyachek писал:


> levsha34 (09.01.2016, 11:19) писал:Никакой саморегулировки не будет... даже поролоновые клапан на юпитере нужно индивидуально каждый регулировать предварительно и в конце ещё раз делать тонкую регулировку.Дело в том, что я знаю насколько тонкий это процесс - приходилось проделывать не единожды, чтобы устранить утечку. Что будет в данном конкретном случае я опишу позже. А так процесс будет состоять из следующих этапов:
> 1. Отгибаем немного вверх все рычаги прямой деки.
> 2. Проверяем визуально и при необходимости корректируем положение клапанов ломаной деки.
> 3. Собираем баян, включаем фагот проверяем компрессию и работу клапанов ЛД на слух.
> ...


Отгибать не надо. Снимите сразу все клапана и ПД и сЛД. Обычно сначала устанавливается на рычаг клапан ЛД, а потом ПД т.к. он доступнее.Не забудьте еще про высоту кнопок над грифом.


----------



## vyachek (9 Янв 2016)

levsha34 (09.01.2016, 13:54) писал:


> Отгибать не надо. Снимите сразу все клапана и ПД и сЛД. Обычно сначала устанавливается на рычаг клапан ЛД, а потом ПД т.к. он доступнее.Не забудьте еще про высоту кнопок над грифом.


Спасибо.


----------



## Gross (9 Янв 2016)

grigoriys (09.01.2016, 00:15) писал:


> о технологии снятия клапанов (разгибание усиков


 имейте в виду: закалённый и состаренный дюраль нельзя подвергать деформации, он не пластичен.Рискуете отломить усик.


----------



## vyachek (9 Янв 2016)

grigoriys (09.01.2016, 00:15) писал:


> Если можно, пару слов о технологии снятия клапанов (разгибание усиков и их последующее обжимание). Как вы это делаете, и как это сделать с наименьшей деформацией (чтобы не оставить инструментом заусенцев и царапин)?


Разжимание делал при помощи плоскогубцев "Профи" в простонародье "Утконосы". Для этого их  губки нужно предварительно заточить на наждаке до состояния ножа. Держать, как палочки в японском ресторане.  Чтобы клапан не ушел вперед, его нужно придерживать отверткой. На прямой деке всё доступно, там удобнее пользоваться двумя отвертками.Сжимал усики при помощи обычных утконосов. Чтобы успешнее снять лайку, её нужно предварительно прогреть при помощи волосяного фена. При наклейке лайки, для удержания клапана, удобно использовать"третью руку" - плоскогубцы, ручки которых стянуты резинкой.


----------



## vyachek (9 Янв 2016)

Gross (09.01.2016, 18:00) писал:


> имейте в виду: закалённый и состаренный дюраль нельзя подвергать деформации, он не пластичен.Рискуете отломить усик.


Спасибо. Буду иметь в виду.


----------



## grigoriys (10 Янв 2016)

vyachek (09.01.2016, 18:08) писал:


> губки нужно предварительно заточить на наждаке до состояния ножа


 можете сделать снимок вашего девайса (вид сверху)?vyachek (09.01.2016, 18:08) писал:


> Сжимал усики при помощи обычных утконосов


обычно на губках такого инструмента есть насечки. Их тоже нужно сточить?


----------



## grigoriys (10 Янв 2016)

Gross (09.01.2016, 18:00) писал:


> закалённый и состаренный дюраль нельзя подвергать деформации, он не пластичен.Рискуете отломить усик.


 если знаете способ, расскажите пожалуйста!


----------



## vyachek (10 Янв 2016)

grigoriys писал:


> vyachek (09.01.2016, 18:08) писал:губки нужно предварительно заточить на наждаке до состояния ножа можете сделать снимок вашего девайса (вид сверху)?vyachek (09.01.2016, 18:08) писал:Сжимал усики при помощи обычных утконосовобычно на губках такого инструмента есть насечки. Их тоже нужно сточить?


Если у вас только прямая дека - не заморачивайтесь с приблудами. Левой рукой держите клапан, правой - отверткой отгибайте усики. Приспособы нужны для ломаной деки, когда клапан находится глубоко и рукой его не достать.


----------



## vyachek (10 Янв 2016)

grigoriys ( писал:


> grigoriys написал(а):
> 
> 
> > grigoriys написал(а):
> ...


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (21 Дек 2016)

vyachek писал:


> Доброго времени суток! Собрали баян Сатурн? Интересуюсь не просто так, неделю назад отдали такой же баян. Внешне как будто вернулся с войны но все работает, резонаторы с голосами и лайкой как будто законсервированы в очень хорошем состоянии ,единственное сильно травят клапана на ПД и ЛД. Кстати как и на Вашем баяне лайка к клапанам приклеена без всяких прокладок. Уже разобрал баян до винтика, очистил все детали от ржавчины, грязи  и налетов. Сейчас собираюсь собрать, встал вопрос стоит ли использовать двухсторонний скотч? Как получилось у Вас не пожалели что приклеивали на скотч и как он показал себя в работе,со временем не деформируется, не травит воздух?


----------



## vyachek (22 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте. Да, баян тогда собрал. Всё получилось вполне приемлемо. После чего он был успешно поставлен на полку и  забыт. так как играл я на других инструментах.Простоял  в таком виде год. Натолкнувшись на ваш вопрос - решил  поинтересоваться как у него дела: обнаружил что он опять "подвывает". Причем только на высоких нотах и одновременно в прямой и ломаной деках. Причину пока не знаю. Подожду следующих зимних каникул. По поводу скотча могу сказать только то, что сам способ очень технологичный- получается без особых навыков довольно быстро и качественно. Не нужно ждать когда высохнет клей. Но если для меня возникнет "очередной случай" то я скорее всего применю немного другой способ. На delicia.ru  для этого есть готовый  самоклейющися "сендвич" для клапанов - из фильца и лайки.


----------



## vyachek (23 Дек 2016)

По видимому просто "застоялся" инструмент. Поиграл подольше - клапана пристукались. Почти не пищит.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (24 Дек 2016)

vyachek писал:


> Спасибо большое, за ответ!


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (24 Дек 2016)

vyachek писал:


> Извините, еще вопрос - на сайте delicia.ru как делать заказ, звонить по телефону? И не подскажите еще адреса интернет муз. магазинов.


----------



## sergius-sergius (24 Дек 2016)

На delicia.ru скачиваете каталог продукции, выбирает товар по артикулу, звоните и заказываете (называя артикул). Я так и делал. Только ещё потом писал им на почту. Оплачивал - переводил деньги на карту СБ. 
Только получается дорого. Гораздо дешевле сделать демпферы самому. Фетр обойдётся рублей в 300-400 в магазине тканей. Замшу можно купить в ателье. Или кожаную куртку в секонд-хенде. Плюс канцелярских нож и металлическая линейка.


----------



## vev (24 Дек 2016)

*sergius-sergius*,

delicia - безумно дорого. Заказывайте тоже само на e-bay


----------



## avm (24 Дек 2016)

Пробывал искусственную лайку+фетр из Поднебесной. Держит не хуже натуральной, покупал 500 руб. лист размера А4. Для ремонта недорогих инструментов самое то)) 
Если кому будет надо, могу поделиться контактами продавца.


----------



## ze_go (24 Дек 2016)

avm (24.12.2016, 17:29) писал:


> Если кому будет надо, могу поделиться контактами продавца.


да, пожалуйста.


----------



## avm (24 Дек 2016)

Продавец Павел, с дружественного форума:
 http://russian-garmon.ru/forum/garmoni-prodazha/29181-prodam-material-dlya-klapan

ov?limitstart=0


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (30 Дек 2016)

vyachek писал:


> Здравствуйте, с наступающим новым годом и рождеством! Извините за беспокойство, еще вопрос по Сатурну- в нутри полу корпуса, швы на стыке корпуса и передней и ломанной деки, промазывали восковой мастикой или же чем то другим?


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Дек 2016)

Сатурны- делал.)
Резонаторы ломаной деки крепятся штатными крепежами, задвигаясь как патроны в обойму, а потом короб, который их окружает, заливается по швам мастикой.


----------



## vyachek (2 Янв 2017)

Прямую и ломаную деки отделяет алюминиевая крышка. После её установки все стыки заливаются мастикой.


----------

